# Wanted: Buck Service, Nigerian D, WA -- FOUND A BUCK!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I already placed an ad on Craigslist... but I thought I'd post here too. I'm looking for the perfect buck for my young ND doe... and this time I'd like to find a buck with great milk lines, BLUE EYES, and I'd like show worthy kids... (Too bad I want it all...) I'd also like him to be near Everett, WA.
My small herd tested negative for CAE,CL,Johnes just in August 2011. If you have or know of this "perfect" buck for service or lease... let me know!
Thanks


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Wanted: Buck Service, Nigerian D, Close to Everett, WA*

I'm not close, and I don't have a blue eyed boy. But I do have show quality! :wink: 
So if nothing comes up that you love get ahold of me! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Wanted: Buck Service, Nigerian D, Close to Everett, WA*

You could lease my blue eyed moonspotted boy titan!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Wanted: Buck Service, Nigerian D, Close to Everett, WA*

There are a couple in Snohomish but I dont know who they are.
I'd go to Dayville & ask and put up a sign.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Wanted: Buck Service, Nigerian D, Close to Everett, WA*

Hey Thanks you guys!!!! I'm gonna keep all of you in mind as I see if I get anything from C.L. .. Also a note up at Dayville's is a great idea! Thanks nancy d!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Wanted: Buck Service, Nigerian D, Close to Everett, WA*

I'd ask the gals if they know anyone as you ask to put up a "wanted" flyer. :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I FOUND A MAN! ...or BUCK!! I've arrainged to borrow SLR Mini's Blue Scout ! and I'm so Pleased! Especially since he was bred by our own Allison Spacek! 
We are working out transportation and timing... but it's great to have this last breeding all settled (even better when she's settled!)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see photos of him!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that I am so late on this - scout was a handsome boy when he was born and so dang spunky. I hope that he does well for you and your girls. His dam is white with minimal black around the eyes and the sire is black with white belly band and blue eyes ---- let me look and see if I have some pics


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Blanca in Labor









Blue 









thats the best that I have cause I deeted their files :-(


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Did your doe take to scout and kid out?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nope... we tried twice . The first time she was pos. by ultrasound ..... but it apparently didn't last. The second time I waited and did a blood test - negative.
My girls have had a few issues getting preggers this year... having to try 2 or 3 times... I'm going to up their copper a little bit, they get minerals free choice and alfalfa...
BOSS, dont really know what else to do but pray! I'll try again around Sept/Oct. (but probably not with Scout, he's so far from us) It's too bad, I really loved that little guy...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

give the girl BoSe - and also may want to try a vitamin called vionate. works wonders. Are the girls a little 'overweight'?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

One of my girls might be... she tends to have a big tummy, but the others are great. I dont have BoSe, but I wonder if I can get the same replacement with the get Selenium?
I'll look up Vionate.. thanks!


----------

